# شارك في الاستبيان وإربح فرصة للفوز بجهاز أيباد ميني



## Torky Ali (28 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ....

شارك في الاستبيان وإربح فرصة للفوز بجهاز أيبادميني
https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_8GpTlGZ0STH8JSJ. 

يسرني دعوتكم للمشاركة في إحدى الدراسات الهامة المتعلقة بالسلامة المهنية في اماكن العمل على المستوى الإداري للمشروعات , وهي الدراسة التي نقوم بها كموضوع بحث بوزارة التعليم العالي.

نبذة عن الاستبيان
يتضمن هذا المسح علي أربعة عوامل أساسية ترتبط بأداء السلامة المهنية. ويهدف الاستبيان إلى تقييم مدى توافر ثقافة السلامة في منشأتك أو في إحدي المنشأت التي تعاملت معها وفقاً لعوامل السلامة في مجال المشاريع على المستوى الإداري.

الهدف من الدراسة
سوف تمكننا هذه الدراسة من إيضاح الفرق بين جدوة ممارسات السلامة المثلى على المستويين المحلي والدولي وكيف يمكننا تحسينها.

اضغط الرابط بالسفل لبدء الاستبيان https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_8GpTlGZ0STH8JSJ

وتقبلوا خالص التحية والتقدير ،،،


----------



## مهاجر (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرار إداري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

هذا الإستبيان المرفق تم فسحه من إدارة الملتقى وهو يخص بحث يقوم به الأخ تركي

مشاركتكم في الإستبيان مهمة كشريحة من المجتمع الهندسي تغطي كـــافة أقطار الوطن العربي 
وبإذن الله ستعطي تصوراً واقعياً للمعلومات التي أرفقت في الإستبيان.

كما أن الأخ تركي أضاف جائزة مخصصه للمشتركين وسوف يكون هناك سحب 
على ايباد ميني لأول 500 مشترك ينتهون من المشاركة في الإستبيان

لكم جزيل الشكر والرجاء المشاركة بإيجابية وشفافية في الإستبيان.

إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


----------



## مهاجر (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

لقد فتح الموضوع وهو جاهز الأن لمشاركة كل أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## إسلام علي (29 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك أخي تركي سأشارك إن شاء الله الآن


----------



## عمراياد (29 نوفمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## تولين (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق وانا شاركت بالفعل


----------



## ضياء جمعه (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق وتمت المشاركة


----------



## garary (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tetoarmin (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق تمت المشاركة


----------



## أبومنة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله أخى الكريم م/تركى على
هذا الموضوع هام بالفعل و يستحق الاهتمام ، أرجو لك التوفيق
تمت المشاركة بفضل الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله أخى الكريم م/تركى على


----------



## nofal (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## alshangiti (30 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع. شيق. ولكن. لابد فى الاستبيان من تحديد. انواع الحوادث حيث تختلف انواع الحوادث. هلة هي. 

1- حوادث مقعدة. Lost time injury 
2- حوادث. إسعافات اوليه. First aid. 
3- Near mis 

وشكرا.


----------



## Torky Ali (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

في البداية احب اشكر الاخ مجاهد وادارة المنتدي علي الموافقة بمشاركتي هذا البحث بهذا المنتدي الشامخ. ثانياً ، اشكر الاخوان الذين شاركوني خبرتهم بالاجابة علي الاستبيان والذي سوف يعطي انطباع ونتايج دقيقة عن وضع مستوي السلامة المهنية في الوطن العربي بشكل علمي مدروس. لقد وصل عدد الاعضاء المشاركين في الاستبيان الي الان 62 مشترك. فارجوا من الاعضاء الذين لم يشاركوا ان يشاركونا خبرتهم بالاجابة علي هذا الاستبيان الذي يستغرق من 5 الي 10 دقايق فقط ويربحون فرصة للفوز بجهاز iPad mini. اخوكم ابو ابراهيم


----------



## Torky Ali (1 ديسمبر 2012)

alshangiti قال:


> موضوع. شيق. ولكن. لابد فى الاستبيان من تحديد. انواع الحوادث حيث تختلف انواع الحوادث. هلة هي. 1- حوادث مقعدة. Lost time injury 2- حوادث. إسعافات اوليه. First aid. 3- Near mis وشكرا.


شكرا مهندس يحي علي ملاحظتك القيمة. وانا اوفقك الري علي انه يجب التفريق بين الحوادث لكي يسهل معلاجتها. ولكن هذا الاستبيان لن يعتمد بشكل كبير علي هذه الارقام المعطاه من قبل المشتركين ولكن سوف تعطي نظرة اوليه عن وضع المنشاة. من وضع أكاديمي لا يمكن لنا الاعتماد علي هذه الارقام مالم ترفق معها تقارير رسميه من المنشاة، وهذا يصعب الحصول عليها عن طريق الاستبيان او المسح الاولي لان بعض المشتركين لن يتذكر الارقام بشكل صحيح. ولكن ولله الحمد تم التوصل الي عدد الحوادث بانواعها عن طريق شركات التامين لاخر خمس سنوات وبشكل رسمي، ولقد تم ارفاقها بهذا البحث. اشكرك جزيل الشكر وفي القريب العاجل ان شاءالله سوف اشرح النظريه من هذا المسح.


----------



## ABOALSARA (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## alibmbsh (2 ديسمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مع الاستبيان وانشاء الله من المشاركين


----------



## Torky Ali (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر الاعضاء الذين شاركونا موخرا خبرتهم. والله يوفقكم ويسرلكم اموركم. 

لقد وصل عدد المشاركين الي هذه الحظة حوالي 85 مشترك فشكرا لهم ونريد المزيد ان امكن من الاعضاء الاخرين.


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة ، موضوع مهم و ضروري في عالمنا العربي ..

نتمنى التوفيق


----------



## م عامر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ... الموضوع مهم بالفعل وقد قمت يالمشاركة


----------



## hassan.algabry (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## لبيبة (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة جهودكم تستحق الشكر 
اللهم نسألك السلامة


----------



## أهل الحديث (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تم الاشتراك
وفقكم الله


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## Torky Ali (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لقد وصل عدد المشاركين الي هذه الحظة حوالي 120 مشترك فشكرا لهم ونريد المزيد ان امكن من الاعضاء الاخرين.

ان شاالله, في القريب العاجل سوف اعرض بعض النتايج المبدئية من الاستبيان التي تعرض اراء المشتركين. والتي سوف تغطي ثلاث نواحي: 
1- Safety Leadership 
2- Safety Management Practices 
3- Safety Management System 

وشكرا ​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم​


----------



## مهاجر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نشجع الأعضاء للمشاركة في الإستبيان الملحق 

شكراً لكم


----------



## Torky Ali (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر الاعضاء الذين شاركونا خبرتهم، 
لقد وصل العدد الي ١٤٦ مشترك والموضوع يريد المزيد من المشاركات ان امكن. 

شكرا للجميع
ابو ابراهيم


----------



## Torky Ali (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


اشكرك الاخوان والاعضاء الذين شاركونا خبرتهم بهذا الاستبيان. 
الهدف من الاستبيان هو قياس ثقافة السلامة المهنية بمحيط المنشاة ويخص منها الادارة العليا. 


هذا التقرير المختصر هو عبارة عن ملخص ل 180 مشترك، فسوف اتطرق الي ثلاثة نقاط بشكل مختصر جدا: 
1-Safety leadership 
2- Organisational & Management Practices 
3- Safety Performance 


Safety Performance 
كما يتضح من الرسم البياني ان الادارة العليا لديها رويه واضحة للسلامة المهنية ،ولاكن هناك مشكلة في التطبيق والتحكم في تطبيقات السلامة وايظا عدم الاهتمام. 









Organisational & Management Safety Practices 
ايظا كما يتضح من الرسم البياني انه هناك التزام وتعهد عالي من قبل المنشاة للتطوير السلامة المهنية ولكن هناك مشكلة كبيرة من قبل الادارة في التدخل بصفة شخصية لنقل فكرة السلامة الي وضع عملي يومي ومراقبة النتايج، وايضاً ان السلامة المهنية لا توخذ علي محمل الجد في اجتمعات الإدارة. 







Safety Performance 
أداء السلامة المهنية يعتبر من اهم عوامل نجاح المنشاة للتقليل من الحوادث والاصابات ولاكن حسب الرسم البياني فيتضح ان الاهتمام مركز علي ماهو بعد الحوادث وليس قبل. فمثلا التحقيق والتحري عن اسباب الحوادث قد حصل علي اعلي النقاط ولاكن ماقبل الحوادث مثل تدريب وتحفيز الموظفين قد حصل علي اقل النقاط. 





شكرا لكم وارجوا من الاعضاء الذين لم يشاركونا خبرتهم ان يشاركونا. 


اخوكم 
ابو ابراهيم​


----------



## مهاجر (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخي ابو ابراهيم 

اشكرك على مشاركتنا نتائج الإستبيان ... 

وبإذن الله سنرى المزيد من المشاركات في المستقبل لتستوفي طلبك من العدد المطلوب من مشاركات الأعضاء

بالتوفيق


----------



## hawkar1 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## marwan mm (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOALSARA قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



بالتوفيق


----------



## marwan mm (17 ديسمبر 2012)

نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Randa salah (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اود المشاركه في هذا الاستبيان ولكن هل هو لجميع الاعضاء المتواجدين في المنتدى ام للعاملين منهم مع العلم اني ما ذلت طالبه وشكرا" وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مرحبا_Rand Salah_:28: فعلا الموضوع للجميع واتمنى لك الفوز


----------



## Randa salah (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك كثير ا" اخي محمد عطية


----------



## gaza2013 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefegyp (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك أخي تركي سأشارك إن شاء الله الآن


----------



## مودي المودي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

موفقين


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق,وتحصل على نتائج واقعية للتحليل


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة ،،،، وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفق المهندس تركي ، ويستخدمه لنصرة الاسلام والمسلمين ....


----------



## دعيبس (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال خارج الموضوع أرجو الأفادة إن أمكن , تجديد إقامتي متوقفة وطلب مني عرض شهادتي للهيئة السعودية للمهندسين , أين موقع الهيئة بالرياض ؟ هذه أول مرة يطلب مني ذلك علما بأن إقامتي تم تجديدها مرات عديدة من قبل , على كل حال هل مطلوب دفع رسوم أيضا . 
أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كان بودي المشاركة و لكن الأسئلة مطروحة بشكل مباشر للعاملين في المواقع و ليس في المكاتب الهندسية
و شكرا
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## احمدعبدالله الحواش (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك اخي


----------



## Torky Ali (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر الاعضاء الذين شاركونا موخرا خبرتهم. 

لقد وصل عدد المشاركين الي هذه الحظة حوالي 260 مشترك فشكرا لهم ونريد المزيد ان امكن من الاعضاء الاخرين.

بأذن الله سوف يتم اجراء السحب علي جهاز ​* iPad mini *بعد شهر من الان ​لإتاحة الفرصة للغير بالمشاركة , وسوف يعلن اسم الفائز عن طريق المنتدي والبريد الشخصي للاعضاء المشاركين في الاستبيان.

شكرا 
اخوكم ابو ابراهيم 

​


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك ياخي الكريم


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تمت المشاركة وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

لقد توقف الأستبيان عند الأنتقال من الصفحة الثانية الى الثالثة يرجى ملاحظة ذلك مع أستعدادنا للمتابعة مع الشكر


----------



## badstuber (11 يناير 2013)

good


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## عمرو توفيـــق (13 يناير 2013)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## ahmed2019 (14 يناير 2013)

انا سأشارك من اجل احونا تركي


----------



## ahmed2019 (14 يناير 2013)

موضوه هادف


----------



## ahmed2019 (14 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (30 يناير 2013)

*رد: قرار إداري*

السلام عليكم

الأخ ابو ابراهيم

أخبار المشاركات ... هل وصلت للنتائج المرجوة 

شكراً لك



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> 
> ...


----------



## Torky Ali (31 يناير 2013)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي مهاجر علي اتاحة الفرصة بالمشاركة بهذا المنتدي. واشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركونا خبرتهم. 


*بهذا اليوم تم اقفال الإستبان وسوف يتم اعلان الفايز قريبااااااً بعد التفاهم مع أدارة المنتدي. *


المشاركات وصلت الي نتائج مرجوة وسوف يتم ارفاق ملخص مؤجز بالنتائج بعد اعلان الفايز ان شاءالله. 


اخوكم
ابو ابرهيم ​


----------



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

أشكرك أخي ابو ابراهيم ونحمد الله أنك تحصلت على الفائدة المرجوة من طرح الإستبيان 

أشكر جميع من شارك في الاستبيان ... وسيتم فرز الاسماء وإختيار الفائز قريباً بإذن الله

المشرف العام



Torky Ali قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكرك اخي مهاجر علي اتاحة الفرصة بالمشاركة بهذا المنتدي. واشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركونا خبرتهم.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torky Ali (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


اشكر جميع المشاركين الذين شاركونا خبرتهم في استبيان الصحة والسلامة,


والحمد لله قم تم الإنتهاء من السحب على الجائزة وهي عبارة عن iPAD mini.


وكان الفوز من نصيب الاستاذ: محى ناجى ,,,,,,,الف مبروك 


اشكرك اخي مهاجر علي اتاحة الفرصة بالمشاركة بهذا المنتدي. واشكر جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركونا خبرتهم.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أغسطس 2013)

بالتوفيق أخي تركي


----------

